# Water Level Detection System (WLDS)



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

In response to many requests, a limited production run of WLDS systems for steam powered trains and boats is currently underway. Units should be available in Dec.2011 and also at Diamondhead 2012. If you would like to reserve a unit,please send an Email to [email protected].

Bill Ford / B F Industries 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## nadnerbster (Nov 19, 2009)

G'day Bill, 

I'd be interested in one or two of these, I'll be sending you an email. Are these the units which can automatically run a water pump? 

That web address below your signature doesn't appear to work, could you fix it please? 

Brendan


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

I am curious about these too. I was under the impression that this is the indicator light that will go on when the water is low. Can any one elaborate?


----------



## Kovacjr (Jan 2, 2008)

There is a light that lets you know the water is low. There is also an optional servo pump that will turn on and off as needed that is tied into the electronics.


----------



## bobsteamer (Jan 14, 2008)

I have the first wilds system that was installed in a loco, it was done at diamond heqad in an Accucraft mogul, which had no sight glass, the unit worked perfectlyl then and still does, I highly recommend them. Bob root


----------



## John Riley (Jan 3, 2008)

Randy,

The WLDS water level indicator is a "bicolor" LED which is always illuminated when the system is in use, it is GREEN when the water level is at or above the probe and turns RED when the water level falls below the probe. 

John Riley 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## rodblakeman (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey Bill, John, 
Pleased to see you old guys are sober and working again  

See you in January 

Rod


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Rod, have you received your 99-222 yet?


----------



## seadawg (Jan 2, 2008)

Bill, I think I could use one of your systems. Are you making the one that fits into the Accucraft fill valve?


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes Dave, the Vertical Probes that fit in most Accucraft locos will be available. Use of the Vertical Probe eliminates the need create any new holes in the boiler.
Product should be available in December. To reserve product, send an Email to [email protected] 

Bill 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

Please ignore the Web site below my name. I don't know where it came from and I didn't intend it to be included.

Bill 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Bill4373 (Jan 3, 2008)

Bill,


what are you charging for them?


Billk


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Thanks Jason and John. Jason, you mention the servo pump. This runs an electric pump to fill the boiler? That is an interesting alternative to a servo working the bypass for an axle pump. Where do you inject the water? I imagine you need to add a hole to the boiler? 

Anyone have a picture of the WLDS unit?


----------



## ConrailRay (Jan 2, 2008)

I'm sure prices listed here are no longer current, but here's there website with some pics of the pump and such: 
http://www.home.earthlink.net/~bfindus/index.html 


Looks like a cool system, and helpful for those that don't pay attention to boiler water level 

-Ray


----------



## Nutz-n-Bolts (Aug 12, 2010)

Wow Ray! Thanks for that link. It answers all my questions. I was also wondering if they had the probe in combo with the goodall valve and there it was!


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

New Web Site is [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

See Web Site at [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

Yes, Dave and systems should be available in [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

The new Web Site for the WLDS system is [email protected] url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Providers/HtmlEditorProviders/CEHtmlEditorProvider/Load.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## bfindus (Aug 17, 2008)

Randy - The WLDS system can automatically activate the electric water pump to maintain sufficient water in the boiler. The train does neede to be stopped to inspect the water level. Also the system can control an axle pump in the same manner. Water is injected thru a check valve. In the case of an Accucraft loco, there is a Goodall/Sensor which fits in the water fill opening so no holes have to be drilled in the boiler. See www.wldssystem.weebly.com for a full description.

Bill 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

Bill, will the Accucraft sensor probe you offer fit and function properly for the Accucraft Mason Bogie?


----------



## Ray Cadd (Dec 30, 2008)

And, will it work with the War Dept. Baldwin? That engine has a rather small diameter boiler.


----------



## Don5 (Nov 25, 2009)

@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css); Reviving an old thread, does any Mason Bogie owner/engineer know if the BF Industries steam sensor probe works in this particular engine? I assume that you all have the plumbing configuration pictured:










@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

Here is a set of pictures of a WLDS installed in an Accucraft loco.






Well, actually only one pic of the install, and a set of instructions from the WLDS devices from a few years back.






Not familiar with this editor, but I'll try and insert the pic.






Pic of WLDS installed on top of fill valve


----------



## SteveC (Jan 2, 2008)

Here ya go Don


----------



## Larry Green (Jan 2, 2008)

Gee, Don, I'm glad the inside of the cab of my 4-4-0 was all neat and tidy yesterday. Didn't know you were publishing your photos. 

BTW, your Mason is now covered with brass dust from yesterdays attack with the Dremel. The tank cover finally fits down the way it should. 
The engine is now going into the kitchen sink to attempt to flush the brass dust. Or, would you prefer it went into the dishwasher? My wife is not home right now. 

Larry


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

SteveC said:


> Here ya go Don


Guys, sorry to resurrect such an old thread, but a pal has bought a used shay with one of these WLDS systems installed. 



> and a set of instructions from the WLDS devices from a few years back.


Don's instructions are for the standard system with the LEDs. The suggestion on them is that there are differences for the WLDS when driving a pump - which my pal has.










His probe seems to have a sleeve inside the filler pipe, and a sleeve inside that with the probe.

Does anyone else have a loco with a WLDS with the water pump? Any chance you might have the instructions lying around?


----------

